# Angry Birds



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Made the kid hike miles last winter looking for ptarmigan and couldn't connect. This year he had to drop his backpack after getting off the bus to pick up the 410, right in the front yard. Yes, we can legally shoot spruce grouse in the front yard in Wasilla.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Shooting grouse in the front yard? Man every kid should get to grow up like that.


----------



## johnjaycee (Oct 7, 2012)

lol.. That's really funny. RIP Angry bird!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Love that pic, kid's smiles are so sincere.
Oh, and by the way, can ya really see Russia from Wasilla?


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

I am jealous. Nice job!


----------

